# Best full tower case.



## MaximusExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello folks.

so im sick of looking for a full tower case that best suites my needs.


i want a full tower with black interior (not a problem i can paint if is the only issue)

i have 4 rads 2 2x120 and 2 4x120. i want to fit 2 of those at least.

not too expensive like obisidian because i bought 3 aplus black pearl 300 euro each and trashed them ;p

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## TIGR (Jul 7, 2010)

Antec Twelve Hundred
AZZA Solano (red version)
Cooler Master HAF 932
Cooler Master Storm Sniper
Silverstone Raven RV-02
XClio WindTunnel

Some may be better suited to your needs than others; all are great choices depending on application.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

i like very much the 690 but is mid tower also i think it has a problem on the bottom with 2 rads and the enermax 1050 psu


----------



## bogmali (Jul 7, 2010)

HAF 932 or X and possibly some of the older TT full towers.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

bogmali said:


> HAF 932 or X and possibly some of the older TT full towers.



the old tt models need too much modding. like kandalf and armor i had those.


----------



## erocker (Jul 7, 2010)

Lian Li A70F. It's full atx and very simple. It's made out of all aluminum so it's easy to cut up.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> Lian Li A70F. It's full atx and very simple. It's made out of all aluminum so it's easy to cut up.



i knew u goin to suggest lian li but i cant find any lian li silverstone products here in cyprus.

if i order a case from newegg to here will cost 300 only the shipping.


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 7, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> so im sick of looking for a full tower case that best suites my needs.
> 
> ...



if you're going to watercool. then get the ATCS 840 .you can fit two radiators INSIDE without modifying anything.


----------



## ocgmj (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't know your price range. Maybe look into Mountain Mods.


----------



## mhadina (Jul 21, 2010)

*Atcs 840*

ATCS 840 can feet only 2x240 rads as I can see form a review but it's fantastic case .....
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2008/10/31/cooler-master-atcs-840-classic-review/5


----------



## Kovoet (Aug 3, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Antec Twelve Hundred
> AZZA Solano (red version)
> Cooler Master HAF 932
> Cooler Master Storm Sniper
> ...



I just got my HAF X and really impressed with it but I would also add the stacker 832 and Cosmos S


----------



## IronRuler (Aug 4, 2010)

no corsair 800d?


----------



## Maban (Aug 4, 2010)

I absolutely love my HAF-X. Every single review I've seen of this case was favorable. The only cons listed were very minor. My only con is there's no external 3.5 bay for my card reader.


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 4, 2010)

The Corsair 800D, by a long way.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 4, 2010)

This is getting absurd every week a best full tower case come along, sticky or use the search


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 4, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> The Corsair 800D, by a long way.






MaximusExtreme said:


> not too expensive like *obisidian* because i bought 3 aplus black pearl 300 euro each and trashed them ;p




Have you tried searching newegg using the power search to just look for cases ?


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 4, 2010)

excuse me? I know from hands on experience that the 800D is an amazing case, if youre making out that Ive simply used a search and picked the most popular then perhaps you should keep your thoughts to your self?


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 4, 2010)

MaximusExtreme said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> so im sick of looking for a full tower case that best suites my needs.
> 
> ...



:shadedshu  I guess some people don't read everything


----------



## Edito (Aug 4, 2010)

Im using the HAF 932 and i recommend it to you its a very nice case...


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 5, 2010)

the rocketfish case was a good option... but i would go with something like the NXZT Zero 2.







$80 bucks  will hold at least two rads with some light modding.


----------



## Maban (Aug 5, 2010)

Only paid $186 for my HAF-X.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 5, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> excuse me? I know from hands on experience that the 800D is an amazing case, if youre making out that Ive simply used a search and picked the most popular then perhaps you should keep your thoughts to your self?



Not saying that it isn't an amazing case and what not BUT, he said he is on a budget and it and the 800D is out of that budget. i actually have one sitting right behind me at the moment and it is truly amazing and would fit the application perfect.


----------



## ckoons1 (Aug 24, 2010)

mhadina said:


> ATCS 840 can feet only 2x240 rads as I can see form a review but it's fantastic case .....
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2008/10/31/cooler-master-atcs-840-classic-review/5



nope. triple on top and double in front of hdd cage. i have one sitting right next to me :]


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd like to suggest the Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced case. You can fit 2 120x2 rads inside (comfortably) and (most likely, I haven't tried) one or possibly both 120x4 rads on the exterior. It's a fantastic case, you should really look into it.


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 24, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=128482


----------

